# Riuscire



## francisgranada

Hola a todos,

Qual è il termine migliore nello spagnolo per l'italiano _riuscire_?

(Nel dizionario ho trovato _salir bien_ e _lograr_, ma non so bene come e quando usarli ...)

Esempi:
Non riesco a capire quello che dici
Non riesco ad alzarmi così presto
Non sono riuscito a fare l'esame
Non mi riesce a perdonare


Gracias de anticipo.


----------



## 0scar

Lograr, conseguir.


----------



## kreiner

Normalmente _lograr, conseguir, _come ha detto Oscar. Ma nel senso di _risultare _è _salir. _Bisogna comunque vedere i singoli casi: "L'esperimento è riuscito": _el experimento salió bien_ o _tuvo éxito._ Ma "un'impresa riuscita" è _una empresa lograda._


----------



## 0scar

En los ejemplos primeros aparte de _lograr, conseguir_ también_ alcanzar_.


----------



## Pixidio

francisgranada said:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> Qual è il termine migliore nello spagnolo per l'italiano _riuscire_?
> 
> (Nel dizionario ho trovato _salir bien_ e _lograr_, ma non so bene come e quando usarli ...)
> 
> Esempi:
> Non riesco a capire quello che dici. No alcanzo a entender lo que dices.
> Non riesco ad alzarmi così presto. No logro levantarme temprano.
> Non sono riuscito a fare l'esame. No alcancé a hacer el examen/ No pude hacer el examen.
> Non mi riesce a perdonare. No alcanza a perdonarme... Suena un poco feo, prefería: "no me puede perdonar" pero tampoco tiene el mismo significado que tu ejemplo.
> 
> 
> Gracias de anticipo.



Quizá no sea muy literal, pero yo utilizaría "poder" para


----------



## francisgranada

Pixidio said:


> Quizá no sea muy literal, pero yo utilizaría "poder" para


 
Sì, pero es un poco más general ... 

¿Y _estar capaz_? 
¿O solo se usa "_ser capaz_" que corresponde _essere capace_ en it.?


----------



## kreiner

francisgranada said:


> Sì, pero es un poco más general ...
> 
> ¿Y _estar capaz_?
> ¿O solo se usa "_ser capaz_" que corresponde _essere capace_ en it. ?


----------



## francisgranada

Grazie a tutti.

Espero que conseguiré aplicar vuestras explicaciones .


----------



## Pixidio

francisgranada said:


> Grazie a tutti.
> 
> Non c'è di che.
> 
> Espero que conseguiré aplicar vuestras explicaciones .
> 
> Con "esperar" nel senso di "sperare" devi usare il congiuntivo presente: "espero que consiga...."


----------



## francisgranada

Grazie per la precisone, Pixidio.


----------



## 0scar

_Espero conseguir aplicar vuestras explicaciones_.
_Espero que (¿yo o él?) consiga aplicar..._ no deja en claro  quien es el sujeto.


----------



## Neuromante

0scar said:


> _Espero conseguir aplicar vuestras explicaciones_.
> _Espero que (¿yo o él?) consiga aplicar..._ no deja en claro  quien es el sujeto.



Lo da el contexto.
Además: Hay muchos tiempos verbales en español que coinciden en la primera y tercera persona del singular y no se elimina una de las dos para evitar ambigüedades.


----------



## Pixidio

Neuromante said:


> Lo da el contexto.
> Además: Hay muchos tiempos verbales en español que coinciden en la primera y tercera persona del singular y no se elimina una de las dos para evitar ambigüedades.



Y en el italiano hay algunos en los que coiciden las tres personas del singular... No me vengan con cuentos chinos.


----------



## DIANAPRINCI

Nunca he utilizado "a " despues de "alcanzar"...estais  seguros de que se puede hacer?


----------



## flljob

No alcancé a decirlo.
No alcancé a Juan porque corre muy rápido.
No alcanzo a comprender.


----------



## DIANAPRINCI

algun espanol me puede aclarecer si en Espana tambien se usa "a" despues de alcanzar?el segundo ejemplo de flljob lo entiendo porque a es el acusativo de persona pero los otros casos no me suenan...ningun profesor en la facultad me enseno el uso de "a" despues del verbo alcanzar...pero bueno, he aprendido algo mas


----------



## flljob

¡Desconfiada!
*alcanzar *(del sup. lat. «incalciare», con cambio de prefijo) 

*8 *Con «a» y un verbo de percepción, «*poder» hacer lo que ese verbo expresa: *‘No alcanzo a comprender qué te propones. Desde aquí se alcanza a ver El Escorial’*. ¤ tr. Cuando el verbo principal es «*comprender», puede suprimirse, y «alcanzar» toma entonces el significado de «comprender»: *‘No alcanzo el móvil que te impulsa’*.Þ Alcanzarse. ¤ (en forma pronominal pasiva, con un pron. como complemento indirecto) Estar al alcance; ser comprensible una cosa para alguien determinado: *‘No se me alcanza qué persigue con todas esas idas y venidas’*.*9 *(reflex.) _Producirse alcanzaduras las caballerías._
*Alcanzar a ver. *Llegar con la vista o la inteligencia a percibir cierta cosa.
*V. «alcanzar la palma».*

*Tomado del María Moliner*


----------



## DIANAPRINCI

acabo de encontrar en el diccionario el uso de a con  alcanzar: solo se usa con verbos de percepcion: comprender, ver......tenia razon en general, pero no conocia estos casos quizas porque prefiero "conseguir o lograr".Uso alcanzar casi siempre en el significado de "raggiungere"


----------



## DIANAPRINCI

mientras tu escribias tu mensaje yo hacia lo mismo .....me alegra saber que he aprendido algo nuevo.gracias
De todas formas no soy desconfiada(no tanto...),pero sé que existen diferencias con el espanol de hispanoamerica y queria averiguarlo


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ciao Diana, 

Per favore, usa correttamente le maiuscole, gli accenti, la punteggiatura e la spaziatura.
Siamo su un forum di lingue e qui è una regola (#11)


DIANAPRINCI said:


> *¿A*lgun espa*ñ*ol me puede aclarecer si en Espa*ñ*a tambi*é*n se usa "a" despues de alcanzar? *E*l segundo ejemplo de flljob lo entiendo porque a es el acusativo de persona pero los otros casos no me suenan...ningun profesor en la facultad me ense*ñó* el uso de "a" despues del verbo alcanzar...pero bueno, he aprendido algo m*á*s





DIANAPRINCI said:


> *A*cabo de encontrar en el diccionario el uso de a con  alcanzar: solo se usa con verbos de percepci*ó*n: comprender, ver...
> *T*en*í*a raz*ó*n en general, pero no conoc*í*a estos casos quizas porque prefiero "conseguir o lograr". Uso alcanzar casi siempre en el significado de "raggiungere".
> *M*ientras tu escrib*í*as tu mensaje yo hac*í*a lo mismo ...me alegra saber que he aprendido algo nuevo. *G*racias*.*
> De todas formas no soy desconfiada (no tanto...), pero sé que existen diferencias con el espa*ñ*ol de hispanoamerica y quer*í*a averiguarlo*.*


Grazie.

Laura
_Moderatrice_


----------



## ursu-lab

Pixidio said:


> Quizá no sea muy literal, pero yo utilizaría "poder" para



Pixidio tiene razón. En el uso común, la mayoría de las veces que los italianos utilizamos "riuscire" (y lo utilizamos muy a menudo), los españoles dicen "poder". Lo mismo ocurre con "farcela".

Non ci riesco -> no puedo
Non ce la faccio -> no puedo
oggi non riesco a finire la traduzione -> hoy no podré acabar la traducción 

etc.


----------



## kreiner

ursu-lab said:


> Pixidio tiene razón. En el uso común, la mayoría de las veces que los italianos utilizamos "riuscire" (y lo utilizamos muy a menudo), los españoles dicen "poder". Lo mismo ocurre con "farcela".
> 
> Non ci riesco -> no puedo
> Non ce la faccio -> no puedo
> oggi non riesco a finire la traduzione -> hoy no podré acabar la traducción
> 
> etc.


 
Totalmente de acuerdo, aunque habría que ver caso por caso (tampoco vamos a dar el finiquito a los verbos _conseguir _y _lograr _).
Un saludo.


----------



## francisgranada

ursu-lab said:


> Pixidio tiene razón. En el uso común, la mayoría de las veces que los italianos utilizamos "riuscire" (y lo utilizamos muy a menudo), los españoles dicen "poder". Lo mismo ocurre con "farcela".
> 
> Non ci riesco -> no puedo
> Non ce la faccio -> no puedo
> oggi non riesco a finire la traduzione -> hoy no podré acabar la traducción
> 
> etc.


 
Ho capito ed a questo punto avrei una "subdomanda": in italiano si usa anche "essere in grado", che in alcuni contesti può avere un senso simile a "riuscire". Esiste qualche termine corrispondente nello spagnolo?


----------



## kreiner

Certo. _Poder_ sarebbe la prima scelta. Ma ce ne sono altre come _estar en condiciones._


----------



## 0scar

Y tampoco vamos a cambiar de tiempo de verbo presente al futuro (_non riesco_ a _no_ _podré_) sin más contexto. 

_Hoy no llego a terminar..._ es otro posible candidato para _Oggi non riesco a finire..._


----------



## ursu-lab

0scar said:


> Y tampoco vamos a cambiar de tiempo de verbo presente al futuro (_non riesco_ a _no_ _podré_) sin más contexto.
> 
> _Hoy no llego a terminar..._ es otro posible candidato para _Oggi non riesco a finire..._



Sin embargo, hay centenares de estudios sobre el uso prevalente del presente en italiano con valor de futuro (futuro cercano), cosa que no ocurre con la misma freqüencia en español, pero eso es tema para otro hilo...


----------



## kreiner

ursu-lab said:


> Sin embargo, hay centenares de estudios sobre el uso prevalente del presente en italiano con valor de futuro (futuro cercano), cosa que no ocurre con la misma frecuencia en español, pero eso es tema para otro hilo...


 
¿Influjo del catalán?


----------



## Agró

kreiner said:


> ¿Influjo del catalán?


Senz'altro.


----------



## ursu-lab

Agró said:


> Senz'altro.



Confermo


----------



## 0scar

ursu-lab said:


> Sin embargo, hay centenares de estudios sobre el uso prevalente del presente en italiano con valor de futuro (futuro cercano), cosa que no ocurre con la misma freqüencia en español, pero eso es tema para otro hilo...


 
Mi pequeño rápido estudio que hice antes de contestar, buscando en Google la frase "oggi non riesco", me indica que el presente tiene valor de presente practicamente con exclusividad:

http://www.google.com.ar/search?q=%22oggi+non+riesco%22&rls=com.microsoft:en-us&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&startIndex=&startPage=1&redir_esc=&ei=hkptTefbI5CltwfE7rXKBQ


----------

